# Turquoise, the color of the year 2010



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

While we have been debating using Turquoise for the dial of a SUB1200T, it was chosen the color of the year 2010, while our reason is entirely different as the color Turquoise is most legible color under water as confirmed and tested by Clive Cussler and recommended to us back in 2007.

Now, let's stop the debates and run a poll for a limited run of 75 pieces of the DOXA SUB1200T with a Turquoise dial,

Interested?, please vote

Thank you
DOXA


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

Sorry it reminds me of a colour my mother would wear...:-d

PS I love my mum.


----------



## BaCaitlin (Sep 6, 2009)

I voted yes. I'd like to see a sample of what the color would look like on the dial? Any samples?


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

randb said:


> Sorry it reminds me of a colour my mother would wear...:-d
> 
> PS I love my mum.


Hey Randb, while I truely respect your comment and find it totally legitimate,  and while it is not my favorite color it serves a specific purpose, and I can imagine this must have been the type of comment made when the first orange DOXA SUB was released to public back in 1967. 

I guess you are not a diver, right 

DOXA


----------



## outatime (Oct 14, 2009)

Sorry but not for me.


----------



## KXL (Jan 12, 2008)

DOXA S.A. said:


> Hey Randb, while I truely respect your comment and find it totally legitimate,  and while it is not my favorite color it serves a specific purpose, and I can imagine this must have been the type of comment made when the first orange DOXA SUB was released to public back in 1967.
> 
> I guess you are not a diver, right
> 
> DOXA


I am a diver and I voted no. I like wearing a watch both in and out of the water and wouldn't be caught dead with a Turquoise one....<|


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

I don't think I would go for it, but there have been a number here over the years with an interest in it. I'd love to see what it would look like, imagining it, it actually seems like it would be quite attractive. Always liked another brand's look that offered a turquoise dial. I may just be a bit too much of a traditionalist when it comes to DOXA's.

BTW, what will you call it? :think:


----------



## MikeAB (Jan 17, 2010)

BaCaitlin said:


> I voted yes. I'd like to see a sample of what the color would look like on the dial? Any samples?


I agree. My fiirstt thought was no way, but it depends on how it looks.


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

I really want to want a turquiose SUB...but I don't. :-( Sorry.


----------



## DocRandy (Mar 9, 2007)

If it's light Turquois then NO WAY if it's a darker shade then most likely.

Throw a graphic on it like the ScubaTanks and you'll have a sell out FAST


----------



## Deacon211 (Oct 24, 2009)

I voted no, but I agree that if was juuuuuuust the right shade it might be kind of cool.

That's going to be a tough shade to produce though...tougher to photograph!

Deacon


----------



## Steven Dorfman (Feb 14, 2006)

I've been asking about a turquoise Doxa for several years.
I'm in.

Steve
_Fine watches are like diamonds for men_


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

It's not really the color that turns me off, truth be told I would love to see it...but I will not be buying another 1200T because it is just too small for me. 

A turquoise 1500T would be an awesome way to introduce a newer model!


----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)

I'd be all for it. One caveat though, as a western boot collector, I have the obligatory turquiose collection of belt buckles, rings, cuffs, and pendants, and as with any passion, I have educated my taste. There is turquoise and there is turquoise in terms of color. There is the cheap powder blue of composite chinese turquoise dust and epoxy and there is the true turquoise of oxidixed mineral, etc.

I"m sure that some of you South Western Doxa WIS can testify on this. Therefore, it is time to say that I won't plunk my money down in advance for any old "Turquoisy" dial. I'd want a real turquoise with depth and color and not a "turquoise" dial that is flat and looks like it was was printed out on a home HP printer on cardboard. I've seen too many dials that look like home print jobs lately. I will expsect more from Doxa. 

Doxa, please educate your designers, if they haven't already done so themselves, on what color turquoise is a desirable collectable and don't settle for a gauche color on a color chart.

It can be anything from a cool color and precious to a parody and an odd-ball collectible. I'll wait for accurate drawings before I will totally commit. I also prefer a few words, pictures, logos, etc. on the dial.

just my feelings, of course.


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

DOXA S.A. said:


> Hey Randb, while I truely respect your comment and find it totally legitimate, and while it is not my favorite color it serves a specific purpose, and I can imagine this must have been the type of comment made when the first orange DOXA SUB was released to public back in 1967.
> 
> I guess you are not a diver, right
> 
> DOXA


PADI Open Water Scuba instructor actually. IMHO as an owner of the 1000t the orange is a cool colour, turquoise is a ho hum colour, it is all subjective. I have to agree with KXL as I would be wearing the watch for more than just diving this is a major consideration.

Cheers

_***********************************************************************************_
*I truly apologize for if this has sounded sarcastic, your comment was sarcastic too, but I hope I didn't hurt anyone's feelings here*

*Before 1967, Orange was not a cool color on a watch, this has changed after 1967 and the release of the DOXA SUB. We were told by Mr. Eschle, the inventor of the DOXA SUB, that he received comments about how ugly the new DOXA was and that only, if it were black, they'll be all over it, this forced DOXA back then to offer the Sharkhunter, later on, yellow was proven to have the highest legibility under water, so DOXA offered the Divingstar, now as we writing history and moving forward, it is obvious that Turquoise has the highest legibility under water, which has been scientifically proven and not only via trial and error.*

*This time the demand was already there before we started considering a reissue of a Turquoise dial DOXA SUB. So let's hear your comments and see if this will be a new DOXA SUB generation soon*

*Thank you*
*Rick*

_***********************************************************************************_


----------



## Geoffrey (Mar 7, 2006)

Mr.Boots said:


> I'd be all for it. One caveat though, as a western boot collector, I have the obligatory turquiose collection of belt buckles, rings, cuffs, and pendants, and like any passion I have educated my taste. There is turquoise and there is turquoise in terms of color. There is the cheap powder blue of composite chinese turquoise dust and epoxy and there is the true turquoise of oxidixed mineral, etc.
> 
> I"m sure that some of you South Western Doxa WIS can testify on this. Therefore, it is time to say that I won't plunk my money down in advance for any old "Turquoisy" dial. I'd want a real turquoise with depth and color and not a "turquoise" dial that is flat and looks like it was was printed out on a home HP printer on cardboard. I've seen too many dials that look like home print jobs lately. I will expsect more from Doxa.
> 
> ...


Thank you Mr. Boots
I could not have said it better.
Still fingers crossed.
Cheers
G


----------



## beren (Jun 25, 2010)

let us see the color of the dial,but i really can't imagine myself having a turquoise colored doxa


----------



## RALaustin (Jul 22, 2008)

Love the idea, but would want to see the execution.


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

Not sure how to vote because I think a turquoise dial would be a nice addition to the line (if it came with a cool name), but not sure I really like the 1200T.:think:

As far as Uncle Clive's assessment of turquoise underwater, I'm not totally agreeing with it. Sure, shades of blue stay truer as you descend through the water column (since they're on the end of the spectrum least affected), so technically they're the most visible, but not necessarily the best based on my findings. Underwater, contrast is more important than color when referencing legibility of an instrument (watch)....at least when you're talking about spectral (non-fluorescent) colors. Fluorescent colors are a completely different issue.

Here are links to crude tests I performed back on '09.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=259538&highlight=fluorescent

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=259643&highlight=turquoise+clive+cussler

Not perfect, but they give a decent idea of what colors are best at depth. I couldn't find where turquoise was any better than yellow. A black dial with white hands was the best performer according to my findings.

Like I said, a turquoise dial (as described by Mr. Boots?) does sound intriguing. If you gave it a black hour hand, black seconds hand and a *fluorescent* orange or red minute hand, that would certainly hold my interest.


----------



## Still Ticking (Nov 24, 2007)

I think my wife will want one. Maybe I can trade for her Divingstar.

Kerry P


----------



## Steve Tracy (Oct 23, 2006)

Do not tempt me with this watch! I do not, repeat, do not have the money to buy one. I would have to sell something. Hmmmmm. Maybe.....

Check out the photos at this link to this very forum:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=307167

I'd like to see it in all turquoise (dial and hands and bezel markings) but with an orange second hand. If it simply said SUB 1200T NUMA then that would be just outstanding.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm in if you hire Mr. Boots as turquoise consultant. :-!

I have a feeling many of us have only seen the cheap and/or fake turquoise look. It can be very handsome if done right.


----------



## Rambam (Dec 12, 2008)

That`s a no go for me:rodekaart Lets talk about getting a divingstar edition of the 1200t instead:-!


----------



## WORKSIMON (Nov 13, 2007)

Ohhhhhhhh yes, I think it would work a treat b-)b-)b-) (why did I ever let it go :-()


----------



## Geoffrey (Mar 7, 2006)

WORKSIMON said:


> Ohhhhhhhh yes, I think it would work a treat b-)b-)b-) (why did I ever let it go :-()


Simon
Wow just Wow!
Doxa If you build that update complete w/ aged yellow lume I
will order one.
Cheers all and again thank you Simon for posting this.
Geoffrey


----------



## sunster (Apr 17, 2007)

Not for me but my teenage neice and her girlfriends approve....Doxa branching out to new clientele?


----------



## outatime (Oct 14, 2009)

Now I like that!!! Put the NUMA logo in the lower left and I'm in. 
Too late to change my vote?
Maybe Clive will give one to Juan Cabrillo, (Oregon Files).


----------



## JBernstein (Feb 8, 2006)

yes, Yes, YES! I have been pushing for a turquoise dial for so long, that if I didn't vote yes, and then buy one WHEN they are available, I'd get stoned (and NOT in the good way )!!! 

And I'm not posting the pics I have because I don't want my post removed, but WAY back on the old, old forum (with the black background and the blue text), DOXA posted a ... Diver representing a fictional marine agency. That is the color I'd like to see...

Jeremy

PS DOXA, if you want the pic for comparison purposes, I have it...;-)


----------



## BaCaitlin (Sep 6, 2009)

Steve Tracy said:


> Do not tempt me with this watch! I do not, repeat, do not have the money to buy one. I would have to sell something. Hmmmmm. Maybe.....
> 
> Check out the photos at this link to this very forum:
> 
> ...


The pic with the NUMA diver watch looks awesome... |> |> Imagine what it would look like if it was orange!!


----------



## Crow1962 (Mar 3, 2009)

If it looks the NUMA watch, I'm ordering one for sure !!!


----------



## Danny S (Feb 10, 2006)

Accepting deposits yet?

:-!


----------



## SurferD (Feb 22, 2006)

I like the idea.
one word(acronym): NUMA


----------



## Chris Mordaunt (May 31, 2006)

I'll pass on a 1200 but I'm in if you produce the turquoise diver you posted here in the past!


----------



## Cabaiguan (Nov 19, 2008)

OK...I'm changing my vote after looking at the NUMA mock-ups. That dial color is HOT! My original thought was the turquoise iridescent color found on my mom's earrings....not so masculine. However, the NUMA dial is nice.


----------



## beren (Jun 25, 2010)

wow not bad at all! looks like a winner


----------



## outatime (Oct 14, 2009)

Cabaiguan said:


> OK...I'm changing my vote after looking at the NUMA mock-ups. That dial color is HOT! My original thought was the turquoise iridescent color found on my mom's earrings....not so masculine. However, the NUMA dial is nice.


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## siddhartha (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks Subkrawler-the comments about CONTRAST being the most important aspect of a sub dial's design always seems to get lost in the shuffle.

I have said this for years-it doesn't matter if a yellow dial appears "yellow" 60ft down, it matters if there is enough contrast between the dial/hands/markers/bezel for the diver to see easily at a glance what time it is, or how many minutes are left on their deco stop.

That isn't to say the colors that appear to give the most contrast on the surface are also those that give the most contrast 60ft down-if that were the case, perhaps white dials/black hands might be the best. Thus, I appreciate the tests that you made with the color charts. 

I personally have found that Doxas are great underwater, not solely because of the color of the dials, but because the combination of markers, hands, and dials give excellent CONTRAST while diving.

Chris


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

Remember, the NUMA dial is NOT a Doxa mock-up...there is nothing telling us that the shade of turquoise will be anywhere close to that particular drawing.


----------



## JBernstein (Feb 8, 2006)

Well, I finally figured out how to post this image without getting myself into trouble (I hope). This watch mock-up was posted BY DOXA on the old, old forum, many years ago. If someone (hint, hint Graeme ;-)) could figure out how to apply this color to a 1200T...

I don't know if this was the color everyone was hoping for, or if this is the color DOXA will use, but hey...it gives me an excuse to post this one again :-d!










Jeremy


----------



## William (Feb 8, 2006)

Jeremy,

I was wondering how long it would take you.
Welcome back......................

Bill


----------



## JBernstein (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks Bill, good to be back ! I check the site almost daily, but since my collecting has slowed considerably, I read more than I write... 

You KNEW I couldn't stay away from this topic, though...

Jeremy


----------



## WS72 (Feb 3, 2010)

Not for me


----------



## jrpcid79 (Sep 18, 2008)

I would never say never, but probably not for me.


----------



## TMahaun (Dec 18, 2007)

DOXA S.A. said:


> While we have been debating using Turquoise for the dial of a SUB1200T, it was chosen the color of the year 2010, while our reason is entirely different as the color Turquoise is most legible color under water as confirmed and tested by Clive Cussler and recommended to us back in 2007.
> 
> Now, let's stop the debates and run a poll for a limited run of 75 pieces of the DOXA SUB1200T with a Turquoise dial,
> 
> ...


Make it a larger size and I'm in, but not if it's the 1200 size. That said, I'd put money on my sister being interested in one. I'll tell her to come on and post next time we speak.


----------



## dstb (Jun 22, 2010)

Interested? Yes. But would really have to see how it looks first.


----------



## outatime (Oct 14, 2009)

If the dial and hands looks like this, but with a NUMA logo, I'm in.


----------



## MTJO (Sep 5, 2007)

outatime said:


> If the dial and hands looks like this, but with a NUMA logo, I'm in.


You wanted to say this one with a NUMA logo? I guess I'll make room in my stable for an other one like that!

Michael


----------



## outatime (Oct 14, 2009)

Page 249 image 311in Doc's book?


----------



## MTJO (Sep 5, 2007)

outatime said:


> Page 249 image 311in Doc's book?


That's the one and in my stable at the present. BTW where did you get your picture from?

Michael


----------



## outatime (Oct 14, 2009)

MTJO said:


> That's the one and in my stable at the present. BTW where did you get your picture from?
> 
> Michael


I copied your picture from your post. I hope I didn't offend you.
The picture in Doc's book is the same watch. Not the same picture.

What a great looking watch If Doxa decides not to make a Turquoise dial I may have Jack @ IWW do one up for me.


----------



## HalifaxNS (May 17, 2007)

I voted no because I wouldnt buy one, but not a bad idea.


----------



## ttomczak (May 11, 2008)

The way this would work for me is to have a NUMA logo on it...

Thats a watch I would buy...


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

make sure it's not baby--or powder--blue. In fact, I'd prefer it more yellow-green than blue :-!


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

Call me Odd-Ball and I wouldn't mind adding a 2nd Doxa of an unique color. I do like e DOXA 300T NUMA reissue watch color tone , found on this link ~ https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=307167


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm not looking at adding a second 1200T (maybe a T-Graph or the 1500T), but if it looks like this:








and Doxa is willing to add a typo on the dial of (just) my watch, printing NUMAR instead, then I'm all over it. Even more if they're able to work Numar's old uber-cool logo in to the dial (see attached). If I only had PhotoShop skills ;-)

NUMAR, short for *NU*clear *MA*gnetic *R*esonance, is (was) the first company to bring (pulsed) MRI imaging to the oilfield. They were acquired by Halliburton back in 1997. I have worked for them for about 6 1/2 years. It was an amazing little company and the technology is still amazing today ........

RonB


----------



## MarkJnK (Nov 10, 2006)

Turquoise is a colour I have never liked. The turquoise car craze in the 90's drove me nuts. I can not speak for its value as a diving tool, as, like the majority of dive watch owners, I don't dive (yet). So I look at it as a rugged watch, with application in the world above sea level, where style counts, and in such a world, Turquoise just doesn't do it for me. So I voted no.


----------



## drster (Sep 18, 2007)

*I like the look of turquoise ...*

but I wouldn't own one. I also like the orange dial but found I don't like the look on me. So I'm happy with a 5000T SH.


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 6, 2009)

Any chance of an example of what shade would potentially be offered?


----------



## Steve Tracy (Oct 23, 2006)

Doxa would sell thousands if these lines are in the next Dirk Pitt book:

_Dirk handed his sister an odd looking aluminum tube and said, "Happy Birthday, Twin Sis."_

_Summer wrinkled her nose in a perplexed look as she had no idea what was inside the scuba tank style tube. As she twisted off the rubber endcap, she rotated the tube and saw the bold writing on the outside that read, "DOXA."_

_As she pulled the foam protective liner out of the round container, Summer asked, "A Doxa dive watch? Like Dad's and the one Dad gave you?"_

_Dirk smiled and the tan skin around his eyes crinkled. "Not quite like our orange faced dive watches. That's the new SUB 1500T. It can go a lot deeper than our SUB 300T watches. When I saw their new color, I knew I had to get one for you."_

_Summer stared at the handsome turquoise dial, the same color of the National Underwater and Marine Agency, of which her father was the Director._

_Summer removed the watch and began to peel off the blue and clear scratch protective covers from the stainless steel watch. "Dirk, you're so thoughtful!" Her brother had removed two links from the bracelet and had guessed correctly at the size. The watch fit Summer's wrist perfectly. _

_Her brother smiled again and said, "Don't hold me in too high esteem yet. I also bought turquoise Doxa SUBs for Rudi Gunn, Hiram Yeager, Vice President Sandecker, Kurt Austin, Joe Zavala, and even St. Julien Permutter."_

_"So I'm not special?" Summer asked with false hurt in her voice._

_"Oh you are special," Dirk said. "That's why I'm also giving you an all expense paid trip to Honduras to join the Sea Raiders on their latest vacation dive trip. You can dive with your new Doxa on your wrist. I even got you first class tickets for your flight."_

_Summer threw her arms around her brother's broad shoulders and hugged him as hard as she could. "You're special too, my twin brother!"_


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

ROTFLMAO! Very good Steve!|>
Alas for me I am with my 300RI pro, and 1200 SR with not new ones in the near future, not to sure of the colour, but I would like to see it?
Regards
Robt


Steve Tracy said:


> Doxa would sell thousands if these lines are in the next Dirk Pitt book:
> 
> _Dirk handed his sister an odd looking aluminum tube and said, "Happy Birthday, Twin Sis."_
> 
> ...


----------



## MarkJnK (Nov 10, 2006)

Steve Tracy said:


> Doxa would sell thousands if these lines are in the next Dirk Pitt book:
> 
> _Dirk handed his sister an odd looking aluminum tube and said, "Happy Birthday, Twin Sis."_
> 
> ...


Well done Steve, just reading all those character names makes me want to go read another Dirk Pitt novel. Its been too long since I took the time to enjoy one. Really well done.


----------



## skinnydippingdiver (Jun 22, 2009)

This is a good idea. If Cussler is open to the idea and he writes about it or features it on the inside cover of one of his books selling 75 will be no problem. Choosing the specific colors are important. It's also a good way to diversify the line in a small quantity that will make the watches collector's dreams later on. NUMA is much more marketable than the TUSA in my opinion because many people have grown up with Dirk Pitt now that have money to spend on such a collector's piece (people who do not dive), whereas TUSA would cater more to hardcore Doxa or brand fans. I was always surprised TUSA models were being offered so cheaply 2nd hand. Plus, when Cussler passes on, his family will probably let the film rights go which would boost the marketability later on. Small forays like this are less than 100K investments for Doxa (probably more like 50K?) but pay long term dividends. 

However, to be fair, I'm still making up my mind about the SS watches, I have an 800TI and love the lightweight titanium. SS I cannot wear everyday with the steel band so it would be a specific wear watch for me or getting a strap band.


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

skinnydippingdiver said:


> This is a good idea. If Cussler is open to the idea and he writes about it or features it on the inside cover of one of his books selling 75 will be no problem. Choosing the specific colors are important. It's also a good way to diversify the line in a small quantity that will make the watches collector's dreams later on. NUMA is much more marketable than the TUSA in my opinion because many people have grown up with Dirk Pitt now that have money to spend on such a collector's piece (people who do not dive), whereas TUSA would cater more to hardcore Doxa or brand fans. I was always surprised TUSA models were being offered so cheaply 2nd hand. Plus, when Cussler passes on, his family will probably let the film rights go which would boost the marketability later on. Small forays like this are less than 100K investments for Doxa (probably more like 50K?) but pay long term dividends.
> 
> However, to be fair, I'm still making up my mind about the SS watches, I have an 800TI and love the lightweight titanium. SS I cannot wear everyday with the steel band so it would be a specific wear watch for me or getting a strap band.


You've given this a lot of thought haven't you! :-d


----------



## fnfalman (Jan 29, 2010)

Make it a turquois 5000T and I'll buy one.


----------



## skinnydippingdiver (Jun 22, 2009)

romeo-1 said:


> You've given this a lot of thought haven't you! :-d


not specifically but the ideas has crept up over the years. It's just so logical!!!

I was always surprised that cussler's brand wasn't used better and that Hollywood twice .... all over it. As if Cussler couldn't write the scripts on his own? Matthew M wasn't a bad choice for Dirk but keeping Cussler from writing the script was a bad choice for his fans and the movie. Cussler, though his material in the last 8 years or so hasn't matched any of his original works (including Pacific Vortex), has a strong fan base that's spread over generations. I had no idea how to get a doxa before stumbling on the forum, and if the correct cross-marketing (information dissemination) was done, following the talent which created a big portion of the market, there would be success all around. Why don't Cussler's new books at least advertise limited runs of Doxas? or have the website link? It would be so easy to slap a mark on the face of the watch in the lower left quadrant of the watch and charging an extra for it (like COSC certification marks). For example Cussler could pick a dive site or a ship or something out of the book and make that the logo mark on the lower left quadrant. Personally I'd look more to older books for source material, as the older books are his best, but that's MO.

A NUMA version of the watch would just spread this success, limited collecter's run, but EVERYONE needs to get together on it. If it wasn't for Cussler I don't believe DOXA would still be alive and kicking...nor charging such high prices for their watches!

A small addition such as a logo in the lower left quadrant could be done in a much smaller run. These limited runs and rare watches are what draws the collectors and ups the exclusivity.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

DOXA S.A. said:


> While we have been debating using Turquoise for the dial of a SUB1200T, it was chosen the color of the year 2010, while our reason is entirely different as the color Turquoise is most legible color under water as confirmed and tested by Clive Cussler and recommended to us back in 2007.
> 
> Now, let's stop the debates and run a poll for a limited run of 75 pieces of the DOXA SUB1200T with a Turquoise dial,
> 
> ...


Frankly, the color of the dial can become iconic under the right circumstances (e.g.-the oft-imitated orange Doxa pioneered in the 60s). Perhaps "turquoise" was the wrong term to use for the color. I'm assuming the color would be a greenish-blue to improve visibility. Perhaps the best approach is to show the color proposed and give it a proper nautical name (turquoise is not mined in the oceans, after all). "Bermuda Blue" might be more enticing, for example, than "turquoise" for a dive watch face.

That said, I for one would like to see what this new "blue" face would look like, as certain shades can have an aesthetic as appropriate on land as underwater. And, as someone who has never made a dive more than 40 meters and used a white-dial Omega SMP for most of them, visibility never really has been an issue for me. So the out-of-water appearance would be critical for me and, I suspect, the vast proportion of Doxa fans who would (or would not) embrace the new color.

Any chance we can see the color before being asked to commit to buying the watch?:-s


----------



## fnfalman (Jan 29, 2010)

I voted "No" because I am not interested in the 1200T. Turquois in 5000T and I'd buy one.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Point taken, and I apologize for ignoring that perfectly legitimate rationale. As I've observed elsewhere on this forum, the 5000T has so much more to recommend it - bigger face, dramatically improved bracelet and clasp. It is, unfortunately, simply too big for some wearers.
In a perfect world, the 1000/1200 would evolve to using the newer bracelet and clasp, but retain the smaller, traditional-sized case.
The "beads-of-rice" bracelet is gorgeous, except that is not what is currently offered - it is a solid-link bracelet created to simulate those little bead-like links. The original was supple and fluid, much like the old Jubilee bracelets on Rolex watches in the 70s and 80s.
So, in an even more perfect world, the bracelet option would be a true "beads-of-rice" bracelet (not fused links) with the more-evolved push-button clasp available on the 800Ti and 5000T.


----------



## trav (Jan 2, 2008)

This blue that was posted above looks awesome.


----------



## BCOH (Jul 14, 2009)

Mr.Boots said:


> I'd be all for it. One caveat though, as a western boot collector, I have the obligatory turquiose collection of belt buckles, rings, cuffs, and pendants, and as with any passion, I have educated my taste. There is turquoise and there is turquoise in terms of color. There is the cheap powder blue of composite chinese turquoise dust and epoxy and there is the true turquoise of oxidixed mineral, etc.
> 
> I"m sure that some of you South Western Doxa WIS can testify on this. Therefore, it is time to say that I won't plunk my money down in advance for any old "Turquoisy" dial. I'd want a real turquoise with depth and color and not a "turquoise" dial that is flat and looks like it was was printed out on a home HP printer on cardboard. I've seen too many dials that look like home print jobs lately. I will expsect more from Doxa.
> 
> ...


I think it *could* be a very interesting addition to the collection that I personally would be interested in acquiring *if* executed with perfect attention to detail as specified by Mr. Boots. Black is black, and finding the ideal orange pretty straight forward, but man---the color spectrum on turquoise is pretty broad and you need to real careful with which shade to go for.

I also agree with some others here---the 1200 with orange dial works because it's a nod back to the '67 original---but, IMHO, that dial face is way too small to pull off in turquoise---I think it'll look like a woman's watch. 750/5000T size would be required for my consideration presuming the color turquoise is perfect.

Thanks DOXA for trying something new.


----------



## Rick Iverson (Oct 26, 2009)

Fellas;

Initially, I voted no. Now I have been diving since the sixties, and have never owned aything but USD 300T Pros (I currently own three, two of which will go to our adult sons this Christman). But I would love to own a tourquoise faced Doxa for the sheer novelty of it. And if I need a fix, just slip on my original.

So have I missed somethong, or are these going to become available? And if so, when?

VR

Iverson


----------



## Steve Tracy (Oct 23, 2006)

Yep, you missed something, here it is:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f34/clive-cussler-approve-numa-doxa-sub-436607.html


----------



## Rick Iverson (Oct 26, 2009)

Gents;

What is the remotest possibility of seeing an 'official' design sketch of the watch?

VR

Iverson


----------



## Peter Atwood (Feb 16, 2006)

trav said:


> This blue that was posted above looks awesome.


I absolutely agree. If this is the color then I like it alot and I just might order one. I'm just wondering, why won't Doxa confirm if it will be the same color as this vintage piece or not? C'mon guys, what are you waiting for, spill it! :-d


----------

